# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  PRP for women

## joanne

I am a 61 year old woman with a widening part and thinning spots. I am thinking of trying prp.  Has anyone had success.  At the doctors office I go to they have 3 prices  for the dr, 1 for the PA and another for the Rn. There is quite a bit of difference in price.  Does anyone know if it matters?

----------


## k9gatton

> I am a 61 year old woman with a widening part and thinning spots. I am thinking of trying prp.  Has anyone had success.  At the doctors office I go to they have 3 prices  for the dr, 1 for the PA and another for the Rn. There is quite a bit of difference in price.  Does anyone know if it matters?


 

There are even cheaper doctors in the South Jersey area, that do PRP. There run from 400.00 to 550.00 per session.

----------


## WHTC Clinic

You need to look at the results of the clinic.  Some hair loss clinics' protocols are better than others, but pricing isn't so important if you see an improvement after a few months.

----------


## deProcrastinator

I am not really sure about the therapy's results.

Not to discourage you from trying it out, But I had a long painful series of PRP sessions with no fruit. It just hurt a lot and while I was desperately tracking my progress to see results, I am sure I would've noted any progress.

I also tried mesotherapy but it was to no avail either.

Your hair loss seems to be triggered by menopause. Have you considered, changing your diet and lifestyle? I would recommend seeing a functional medicine doctor and signing up for yoga classes. It would be light but exercise nonetheless. It would improve blood circulation to the scalp and help rejuvenate dying blood scalps in the scalp area.

----------


## Ella

Thank you for the useful information and phones. I'll definitely call.

----------

